
Snorkel AI: Putting Data First in ML Development - vincentschen
https://www.snorkel.ai/07-14-2020-snorkel-ai-launch.html
======
eksabajt
This makes it sound like the core team has abandoned the open source Snorkel
project to work exclusively on closed source Snorkel Flow. Is that correct?

